# Madonna wins case - allowed to adopt Mercy!



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

What do we think... shes 50 years old would she be able to adopt in the UK?

http://www.orange.co.uk/news/topstories/29288.htm?linkfrom=hp3&link=ticker_pos_1_link_2&article=index


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

I think that it will be a good thing for Mercy - her options in her home country are very limited, she was looking at a life of abject poverty.
Now she will have a first class education and a life without fear of disease and oppression.
Do I wish her mother would have lived and that they could have had a decent life together? Of course. But her mother
died when she was 18 and the child was left in an orphanage. I know the PC brigade think it is wrong, but even
the most PC must admit that for Mercy at least, life will be much better now. I know that there are many more children who
are left behind - but stopping Mercy's adoption wouldn't change anything for them. 
It annoys me that Madonna receives so much criticism, but stars that are just obsessed with material things and spend
thousands on handbags and shoes receive no criticism for their vacuous lives. At least Madonna cares... I think I am right
in saying she has a foundation for the children of Malawi? She may not be perfect but I think she doesn't deserve the
hard time she gets. 
Candee
x


----------

